# Silver leaf Nightshade control



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking for suggestions on how to control Nightshade in Coastal. Bermuda. I use to pull them by hand but it’s become apparent that I’m losing that battle. Is there a pre-emergent that’s effective. This field gets sprayed with Prowl every year for sandbar control so it’s evident prowl does not work on nightshade. Which post emergent is effective? Recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

24d amine 3 pints an acre


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Try grazon HL=High Load it will work but read directions carefully.


----------



## eberlej (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------

